# Pricing scrap?



## edj1963 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm getting my scrap from "the online auction" place and I can't seem able to define any rhyme or reason as to the prices being paid for computer scrap.

I have seen wild swings in pricing. is there a general rule of thumb employed when pricing scrap? I realize that it's hard to say without specific knowledge of the type, age and make of the scrap etc but a generic formula would be very helpful in removing emotion from the equation.

Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 28, 2007)

It is a big problem. You almost have to evaluate each deal separate, with a lot of educated guessing. In the first few months of the forum, we attempted to do this several times on Ebay deals, with pretty good success, I feel.

If you find something that interests you, I would suggest you post the link on the forum and ask for our advice. I know there's the possibility that someone will buy it out from under you but, what can I say?

Finally - 800 posts!


----------



## Noxx (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats GSP !

If you don't want people sniping your auction, just send a PM to one of us.


----------



## skyline27 (Nov 29, 2007)

I think people are bidding on gold scrap without knowledge of yields. Ignorance and gold fever are a deadly combo. It makes it tough to get material but it's nice when your selling!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 29, 2007)

Very true, skyline27. You put it very well.


----------

